# *** RBO Fun Shoot on 02-03 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

For those shooters not going to Newberry Fla. we at RBO will be holding a fun shoot on Feb. 3. Entry fee is $10. We will change up range from the week before also, some what ,,,


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 24, 2013)

Count me in...Maybe!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> For those shooters not going to Newberry Fla. we at RBO will be holding a fun shoot on Feb. 3. Entry fee is $10. We will change up range from the week before also, some what ,,,



 "WE" you got a mouse in your pocket???????????


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> "WE" you got a mouse in your pocket???????????



No just that autograph you signed say you would,,,


----------



## KillZone (Jan 24, 2013)

Might just come to this one!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 25, 2013)

sounds good to me


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Might just come to this one!



Come on down,,, will be glad to see you , and bring a crowd with you, see you Sunday !!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 27, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Might just come to this one!



Hey John if you comin through Carrollton we can meet an you can ride with me if you want.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this just fun or a normal shoot just cheaper entry for us less fortunate shooters that can't make it to Florida?


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 28, 2013)

It will just be a fun shoot no trophys or paybacks!


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 29, 2013)

we will be there.  anyone want chili


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll try to make this one.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> I'll try to make this one.



About time you decided to show up again at RBO,,, LoL. Come on down and bring the wife to,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Did somebody say chili  Everybody need's to come out and enjoy this shoot and make new friends.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 30, 2013)

Road kill Chili


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 30, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> It will just be a fun shoot no trophys or paybacks!



Dang, does that mean nobody can beat me ?  
You'll at least post scores eh ?


----------



## KillZone (Jan 30, 2013)

How 'bout each person put in $5.00 in side pot  with winner of each class take all.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 30, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, does that mean nobody can beat me ?
> You'll at least post scores eh ?



everybody will be winners at this shoot Should not be a issue to post scores I dont believe!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 30, 2013)

KillZone said:


> How 'bout each person put in $5.00 in side pot  with winner of each class take all.



Don't sound to bad to me!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 30, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, does that mean nobody can beat me ?
> You'll at least post scores eh ?



We will for sure post scores,,,and I'll remind you of that "nobody can beat me " remark then,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 30, 2013)

KillZone said:


> How 'bout each person put in $5.00 in side pot  with winner of each class take all.



Sounds like that might work,,,I'll ask everyone as they sign up if they would like to do the $5 side bet ,,COOL ?


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 30, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Road kill Chili



You might want to get you a biscuit with that road kill ,,,


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 30, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> About time you decided to show up again at RBO,,, LoL. Come on down and bring the wife to,,,



I'd come out more, but every shoot ya'll have is the weekend I have to work


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> I'd come out more, but every shoot ya'll have is the weekend I have to work



You need to put the wife to work then you can shoot more archery ,,,,  Tell her I was just kidding ,,,


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 31, 2013)

KillZone said:


> How 'bout each person put in $5.00 in side pot  with winner of each class take all.



Sounds good to me


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 31, 2013)

The weather is looking real promising


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 31, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> The weather is looking real promising



I just hope you make it before dark,,,


----------



## Cyberone (Jan 31, 2013)

The Webb Clan will be there and may have some friends with us.  The side pot sounds good to me.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 31, 2013)

Are we there yet?


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 1, 2013)

spicy or reg chili


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 1, 2013)

yes please


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok guys and girls everything should be ready for all you non Fla. ASA shooters to come down to RBO tomorrow and have a great time killing some foam and get Don's autograph,,, That last part was FUNNY


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 2, 2013)

melinda hawk said:


> spicy or reg chili



Coon armadillo or possum


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 2, 2013)

more like deer or cow


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope everyone thats looking for a place to shoot today will come on out,,,This range is different than last week and weather is suppose to be sunny. Come out and have some fun,,,


----------



## bigbuck35 (Feb 3, 2013)

Another GREAT shoot today at RBO!!! If you haven't made it out the past two weekends, you're missing out on a great course and a great time. Thanks to Scott and the gang!!! Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 3, 2013)

Hate I missed it. Sure y'all had a great one. See ya in a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 4, 2013)

*Hey J.....*

is Brody shooting this year?.....or has he got allot of "Irons in the Fire"....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 4, 2013)

He's been learning a different bow so hopefully he'll be taggin along a number of times.


----------



## mitchi (Feb 5, 2013)

Brody ...that kid is worse than shooting with Scott or Don.  I mean that in a good way.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

He says he's got something for you Mitch. Not sure quite what that means but he growled when he said it. Might want to wear your snake chaps.


----------

